# Don't know which way is up....



## dhiggins79 (Aug 31, 2012)

I have never let someone in so close. Many relationships but nothing like this. 4 years of marriage, 1 child. I am a totally different person than 5 years ago. Separated 1 month ago due to me relapsing(alcohol) after 26 months of sobriety.

I don't know how to handle this.
I miss everything about her. I miss my daughter. I have read many articles about what to do during this time. I am currently staying in a sober house. I was a stay at father for 3 years. I have no job at this time, although I am looking. I have no income. I am dealing with depression from this.( I start therapy later this week). I am far more disappointed in myself with the relapse than she is angry at me. Although she is quite angry. I just need advice, to vent, to put my thoughts out there instead of bottling it up.


----------



## BronteVillette (Jun 16, 2012)

As an adult child of an alcoholic, I can sympathize with your situation. Addiction is a lifelong struggle and relapses are not uncommon. I used to get so angry at my father thinking if he loved us enough, he'd quit drinking- but it's not that simple. You know this. Please don't condemn yourself. 

It's good that you are taking responsibility for your health and well-being with the sober house and IC. I wish you all the best. It will be difficult, but you will find the strength. As you may have read many times on the forum, focus on you right now! Get your head together and all will fall into place. 

Please continue to post! It is so much better to express your thoughts, vent, and receive support than to keep it inside.


----------

